# some small gold buttons



## insanetackle (May 1, 2012)

I want to thank all of you for the great information on this site ... i probably refine these again ... but i think they look pretty good ... please let me know what you think ... the smaller one is 3 grams the larger one is 4 grams from north/south chips and gold filled


----------



## maynman1751 (May 1, 2012)

Look pretty good to me. The larger one has a nice pipe!


----------



## jimdoc (May 1, 2012)

Very nice first post.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (May 1, 2012)

Good job! 8) 

How many No./So. bridge did you process?

Phil


----------



## skeeter629 (May 1, 2012)

Very nice buttons.


----------



## insanetackle (May 2, 2012)

the 3 gram button was 800 grams of north/south chips


----------



## philddreamer (May 2, 2012)

> the 3 gram button was 800 grams of north/south chips



Thanks Bro!

Phil


----------

